# Terra's Whelping thread...(maybe today?!)



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Her temp is still holding at 99.8 this morning. She has been eating and drinking well. But she's so tired too...lol know how that feels!!!

So, to those of you that have seen a 4th puppy, (Lynn!) would you mind showing the class where you think it is? lol just for fun cause I am so anxious to get this party started! :HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I sent you a PM about this but will post here as well. In the first pic there are two tiny heads at the bottom, then one is at 2 - 3 o'clock position, and the fourth is a little harder to see, but it's at the 9 o'clock position by her spine. 

I'm betting 1 girl, 3 boys!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> I sent you a PM about this but will post here as well. In the first pic there are two tiny heads at the bottom, then one is at 2 - 3 o'clock position, and the fourth is a little harder to see, but it's at the 9 o'clock position by her spine.
> 
> I'm betting 1 girl, 3 boys!


I think I see it now too. Marsha - I needed you for my sonogram when I had my son. I couldn't figure any of it out. I need to change my guess. I'm going with two girls, two boys. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah Marsha that's what i was thinking too. The 2 on the bottom, the one on the top...then there seems to be an extra set of legs directly to the right of the head on the top. Hhhhmmmm...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The arrows are pointing to the head of each puppy. I have labeled the #s in the order that they will be born. You can clearly see the spines of Puppies #1, #2 and #3, but the spine on Puppy #4 is primarily hidden by Terra's own spine. And, of course the one labeled Puppy #4 is the one in question as to whether or not it is an actual puppy. And, BTW, you can never see legs in the xray -- only the skull and the spine of the puppy. 

I always trusted my Vet completely on reading these, but on my 4th litter he had told me 5 puppies. I whelped 5 puppies and then I had a meeting I had to go to. DH was home with the fluffs, and I left after getting everyone settled down comfortably. And when I got back from the meeting -- yep, you guessed it -- there was a 6th puppy.

After that I got perfect at reading the xrays myself, but always realized that there could be one that was "hidden".

Anyway, I think there will be 3 girls and if there is a 4th, it will be a boy and I think she will have the first puppy on 11/13/2010 at 5:00 a.m.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Uh,oh,I gotta change my guess to 2 boys 2 girls then...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lacie's Mom thank you so much for the guided tour. When I had sonograms for my children they always looked like kidney beans.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That's really cool - to see the X-rays! It's very interesting - thanks for sharing Kelly!

Good luck!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

11/12 at 2:00Am three girls one boy, the boy is the last one

ok if I get that I'm headed for Vegas


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Four babies - yikes! We better all get ready to have a baby shower for Kelly, mommy, and the pups.

Kelly, I hope that you can get some sleep tonight - feel better soon.

~Allie


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I can see a 4th as well, but it is very hard to make everything out. I don't know if I am allowed in the game because I am new here, but I guess 11/13 at 4:45 AM. 1 boy, 3 girls.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I always trusted my Vet completely on reading these, but on my 4th litter he had told me 5 puppies. I whelped 5 puppies and then I had a meeting I had to go to. DH was home with the fluffs, and I left after getting everyone settled down comfortably. And when I got back from the meeting -- yep, you guessed it -- there was a 6th puppy.


Same thing happened to me with my last litter. In my vet's defense I did have the x-ray done a bit earlier than I should have. He said "it's almost too early to tell, but it looks like 2, slight possibility of 3." He was right, there were 2 ... boys ... and ... 2 ... girls!

Lucky for me, after the 3rd puppy was cleaned and settled I put my hand on mom's belly and could feel puppy #4 moving around but way up high. And she took her sweet time ... 3+ hours! I called my vet at that point, she must have heard me talking because less than 5 minutes later out she popped.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I've never seen a preggo dog x-ray before. Interesting. I only see the two heads at the bottom and another spine where you have number 4. I'm clueless though. good luck!


----------



## mo_mom (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh wow. It's the first time I've seen a doggy x-ray too. It must be so exciting... to be able to hold it in your hand. Just the other day, I've seen the birth and it seems stressful enough, for the mom and the family. Good luck and rest well.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Kelly,

I hope that you and the kiddo's are feeling better today -

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Jess, anyone can enter the contest  I don't discriminate!

Terra's temp went up a bit to 100 so maybe not tonight. She looks sooo huge, poor thing. 

The stomach flu was a 24 hour bug, so we are all feeling better today. It was my oldest daughter's 10th birthday today too! We got her a cake and ice cream and took her shopping. She didn't find anything she wanted though and settled for getting her nails done at a local spa (I would choose that too!) 

More updates tomorrow!


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks! And I hope everyone there is feeling better!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

glad you guys are feeling better!

It could be tonight - her temp dropped, that is the important thing. When she starts digging and digging you'll know!

CALL ME if you need anything, I'll have my cellphone next to my bed. My biggest thing I had the hardest time with is knowing how long was too long before a puppy was born. Like when the sac comes out and you are sitting there waiting and waiting. It's all very nerve wracking!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhh so exciting!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Maureen....my thoughts exactly! this morning about 9 her temp was 100 and 12 hours later is 98.8!!!!!

I feel so excited!!! Thanks for letting me call Stacy! I will definitely text you when I know she's started!!! I will try to take pix or video if I can during the whelp, if not then I will get plenty of pix of the precious pups!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> Maureen....my thoughts exactly! this morning about 9 her temp was 100 and 12 hours later is 98.8!!!!!
> 
> I feel so excited!!! Thanks for letting me call Stacy! I will definitely text you when I know she's started!!! I will try to take pix or video if I can during the whelp, if not then I will get plenty of pix of the precious pups!!!!


Good luck Kelly. Thinking of you and mom


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Catching up can be hard sometimes. 

I wish precious Terra a safe and good delivery.

Sending some good thoughts your way 

hugs
Kat


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope you got a little rest last night waiting for pups to arrive is stressfull so i'm sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes oxoxo


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. No pups yet. Her temp is back up to 100.1 this morning. Hhhmmm....


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am thinking some time today, it my baby's birthday today she is 24.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Tell your baby we said happy birthday! My baby just turned 10 yesterday! sniff sniff...that's one of the reasons I wanted a malt. I told my husband I had baby fever and wanted another baby or a dog...he got me a dog. lol Little did he know the "dog" has now turned into our baby and he loves Terra more than I do!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ugh! I'm so late to this party.....trying to keep up. At least they haven't been born yet. Ok, so i guess I'm going with 3 boys and a girl, what the heck I'll be the rebel...:blush: They will be born sometime today or this evening. I think it's the 12th today. OMG, I am so tired.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:grouphug: Oh Pat I can only imagine!  take it easy and rest today...we don't want you getting sick from all of this emotion and stress.  Rest and enjoy a day with your fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone is now guessing 4 puppies -- but remember, the Vet said there are only 3 puppies. I'm the first one that said that I *THOUGHT* I saw a 4th. There may well be only 3 puppies.

I'm still betting on the wees hours tonight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terra - keep you little legs together until tomorrow night for Auntie Sue.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Are they here yet?????*

OMG! I woke up a whille ago and wondered..... if the babies had made their grand entrance ye????????


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to confess that I've been checking serveral times a day and even a couple of times I've checked in the middle of the night! This is very exciting!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish I had good news for you all  

She is sooooo big! I feel so bad for her and remember when I was that big with only 1 kid kicking my ribs. I can't imagine 3-4 of them kicking!

Her temp last night was 100.1 and this morning its the same. So we wait....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reminds me of myself and sure I had to get that baby out or I'd burst. And then I did...well my water broke and with that you have to deliver within 24-hours so at least I knew the score. I think Terra's waiting for tonight like I asked her.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet she is Awntie Susan!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry Susan, I don't think it will be tonight either! I just took her temp and its still 100, no nesting or any symptoms.  But the puppies are still squirming and living it up inside Mom, I can see her belly move from across the room sometimes!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Poor Terra!! I remember when my daughter Andrea was evicted with pitussin she was in my tummy for 42 weeks OUCHHHHHHH! Mimie walked around, sat and refused food that morning she would look at me and stare. She started nesting in her bed and then I saw the first blue bubble appear! I locked up Ladie and Petey in their crates and took her inside the bathroom BED AND ALL . Started giving her TUMMS crushed them and placed them in her mouth. I also gave NUTRICAL. she refused water during the whelp but drank up a river afterwards!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Barbara, I hope Terra's whelp goes as smoothly. She has been living in her x pen all the time the last few days. I let her out to go potty and when she's done she runs right back to the xpen wanting back in. Poor girl lays in her bed mostly all day. I don't blame her as I was sooo uncomfortable at the end of my pregnancies. 

Her temp was 99.4 this morning...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am deeply praying for Mom and her babies to be that all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - know I missed my time :HistericalSmiley: but for Terra's sake I hope it's soon. Poor sweetie must be thinking "What the heck have I been eating these days? I have these little pains in my stomach (the kids kicking) .":HistericalSmiley: I was in so much pain when I was pregnant-- my son must have been practicing soccer moves on me, kicking me and jabbing me with his elbow, hitting nerves. I would cry out in pain or jump up - people thought I was nuts. No comments, please. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Kelly - know I missed my time :HistericalSmiley: but for Terra's sake I hope it's soon. Poor sweetie must be thinking "What the heck have I been eating these days? I have these little pains in my stomach (the kids kicking) .":HistericalSmiley: I was in so much pain when I was pregnant-- my son must have been practicing soccer moves on me, kicking me and jabbing me with his elbow, hitting nerves. I would cry out in pain or jump up - people thought I was nuts. No comments, please. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL  Sue, your posts alway make me smile. 

Seriously though, I can't remember where I heard it in my recent studies on canine whelping, but someone said that the mamas do instinctively understand what is happening to them. Don't feel just because you can't have a conversation with her about what will happen that she can't understand. They do know and in some ways are more calm than us because on an elemental level their bodies do know what to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, Terra sweetheart we are all waiting for youopcorn: 

seriously I pray the delivery goes well and puppies are healthy


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

poor Terra!!! people always ask STILL? and I can almost guarantee that she is the first 1 to want out of the misery!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I say we start over with the guessing (because I already lost :blush 

Anyone guess they'd be born after today???? I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I say we start over with the guessing (because I already lost :blush
> 
> Anyone guess they'd be born after today???? I'll have to go back and look.


I wanna guess again!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just go back ot the http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-.../109418-come-join-contest-win-goodie-bag.html and edit your post - I did


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup - checked back at the old thread and everyone else's guesses have passed. Back to the drawing/birthing board.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Not a part of the contest but was checking on Terra. Hope everything is going well Kelly.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

girlygirls said:


> Not a part of the contest but was checking on Terra. Hope everything is going well Kelly.


Since she hasnt popped, it's not too late to join!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes please! Anyone can join the contest! (i have collected some pretty good "goodies" for the goodie bag(s) hehehe).

Pat I was just thinking the same thing! Yes, everyone can guess again since she is still preggo (She's like me with my first kiddo...Malayah was like 2 weeks late! Although, lol I would get a c section for Terra before that amount of time went by!!)

Her temp is 99.8 tonight...


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*my guess is # 2*

:innocent:November 15th ( tomorrow ) 3 girls, 1 boy :tender: no more guessing let us all pray that it all goes well for Terra :hysteric:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Gosh I would be a bundle of nerves. Just waiting and waiting. I am thinking the Dr. will not let it go on too long. My guess is tomorrow (15th) in the early morning say 3 am.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

I say Tuesday... I was married on a Tuesday, coincidentally the 15th, lol, but I'm going to go with the 16th this time... getting strong Tuesday vibes.  Maybe afternoon sometime... let's go with... 4 pm. Two boys and one or two girls is my guess.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Cindy, if she isn't showing signs of whelping by tuesday at the latest, I will bring her back to the vet for another check. I am just nervous that the puppies might be getting too big! I mean, the poor thing is huge!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

missiek said:


> Tell your baby we said happy birthday! My baby just turned 10 yesterday! sniff sniff...that's one of the reasons I wanted a malt. I told my husband I had baby fever and wanted another baby or a dog...he got me a dog. lol Little did he know the "dog" has now turned into our baby and he loves Terra more than I do!


That is funny and now she is having puppies :blush: our house was so quiet and all three of my girls are working on their careers so no grand kids for awhile. Lilly has brought laughter back to our home even DH has fallen in lover with her but then again how can anyone resist a malts love. 



> Cindy, if she isn't showing signs of whelping by tuesday at the latest, I will bring her back to the vet for another check. I am just nervous that the puppies might be getting too big! I mean, the poor thing is huge!


After looking at the pictures of a birth ( thanks for the link TB.TL) I would not be able to do this. I am nervous and I'm just reading about it. The size is exactly what I would be concerned about. 

You know we are all standing by waiting with you. 




missiek said:


> Cindy, if she isn't showing signs of whelping by tuesday at the latest, I will bring her back to the vet for another check. I am just nervous that the puppies might be getting too big! I mean, the poor thing is huge!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My new guess is:

17th November - 11.25am(your time) for first pup. 3 girls, 1 boy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says Nov. 16th---boy, girl, boy---
lst birth---1:00 AM
Happy Birthday babies!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Haven't posted but been following this thread..... I'm a nervous nellie! LOL and can't wait till these precious babies are born! LOL


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the support!!! I am so nervous too! 

She refused her breakfast this morning and her temp is about 99.1 so I am *hoping* this is a sign! I will start a new thread once she begins whelping.

Cindy...yeah that's funny (ironic) that Terra is now having babies. I wanted ababy and now I am getting Terra plus some babies.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

missiek said:


> yeah that's funny that Terra is now having babies. I wanted ababy and now I am getting Terra plus some babies.


That's cute. You got a baby and then your baby's baby. I guess it's one of those be careful what you wish for things....? :happy: Not in a bad way... babies are always a blessing.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checking in to see how you and Terra are doing. I'm horrible at guessing. In fact, I'm always wrong. Thinking of you both today.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking about you and Terra....

I hope it's soon. Poor Terra - I bet she is tired of having her temperature taken!

I cannot even imagine how anxious you must be. I would be a BASKET CASE if it were my Madison!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh for heavens sake, Terra! Come on already!!!! :w00t: Let's get this show started!!!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Terra... I am at worik and thinking about your pups is this normal! Hope is soon for OUR sake!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes new guess for me too...lol Nov 16th, at 616am, with 2 girls and 2 boys


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I woke up this morning and noticed Terra had vomited 2 times sometime early this morning. Her temp is still 99.8 but she is refusing her breakfast! My daughter went into my room to check on her (she just went in and looked at her) and Terra growled a little at her...and Terra has never growled at anyone! So I am hoping these are good signs. I keep getting her to take a drink of water every hour or 2.... (excited! I hope this starts soon!!!) 

I went out and bought another heating pad and some iodine. I am going to go make up the puppy box *just* in case!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

missiek said:


> I woke up this morning and noticed Terra had vomited 2 times sometime early this morning. Her temp is still 99.8 but she is refusing her breakfast! My daughter went into my room to check on her (she just went in and looked at her) and Terra growled a little at her...and Terra has never growled at anyone! So I am hoping these are good signs. I keep getting her to take a drink of water every hour or 2.... (excited! I hope this starts soon!!!)
> 
> I went out and bought another heating pad and some iodine. I am going to go make up the puppy box *just* in case!


Vomiting is one of the signs of 1st stage labor. I think your Grandmother status is imminent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - this does indeed sound like it could be it. GOOD LUCK. Sending prayers for everyone's health. Breathe deep LaMaze for whelping mommies


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers for little Terra


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: I was wondering when those puppies would be born, I just said a prayer for her nad the puppies


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Come on Terra----you have so many pulling for you! I am not on SM on Wed. so you have to do this before mid-night so I can sleep, baby!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I know Susan! I need Lamaze more than terra! lol!! I am freaking out scared/nervous/excited! But I know she senses that too..so before I go in to check on her I stop and pray and breathe, and then I am calm and talk sweetly to her!! 

I just stopped and checked her temp and its dropped from 99.8 at 7 am to 97.9 just now! (11:37am). OM goodness I am sooooooo nervous!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Prayers for Terra!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I'm so excited and nervous for you! Prayers and positive thoughts for Terra and the babies! (and you, too, Kelly!) Remember a deep, cleansing breath!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like today is the day....I hope Terra has an easy time delivering those babies into the world.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

missiek said:


> I know Susan! I need Lamaze more than terra! lol!! I am freaking out scared/nervous/excited! But I know she senses that too..so before I go in to check on her I stop and pray and breathe, and then I am calm and talk sweetly to her!!
> 
> I just stopped and checked her temp and its dropped from 99.8 at 7 am to 97.9 just now! (11:37am). OM goodness I am sooooooo nervous!!


I think you can stop taking her temp now!

Do you have anybody on 'stand by' that you can call if you run into problems? I will have my cell phone on all day, so feel free to call me if you run into problems (although Dian would be the better one to call because she has much more whelping experience!)

Did you ever get those 1cc syringes?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Helloooo......yoohooo......am I missing something? While I was at work, it seemed like puppies were about to start being born soon.....that was hours ago!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i know, i keep checking too! I'd call her but I had to restore my Iphone to a version from a year ago and lost a ton of contacts and pics. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly posted tonight at around 6pm on another thread. No word. Boy that little Terra is really keeping us on our toes. Kellly must be exhausted from the anxiety...I would be.:blink:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with you all I keep checking this thread to see if puppies have arrived...:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Are they here yet?????*

OMG Terra! all 50 states waiting on those babies :blink::blink::blink: has nyone heard? if they have arrived :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

waitingopcorn:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just checking in on puppy updates too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....no rush....it's almost my bedtime.....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am sorry sweet ladies! I have been watching her all day and she is really starting to nest and peeing like crazy! I took her temp again and its 98.2. I really think she will be whelping sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.

Being a first time Mom I think she's like I was with my first....everything is progressing sooo s.l.o.w.l.y 

I thank all of you who are following this thread and support me. I really means a lot to me. 

I will be staying up with her for awhile and sleeping next to her xpen tonight. I will have my camera handy too!!!

Stacy, I will text u when she goes into the second stage!!!

love to all! And I think I have sooo many more grey hairs now! lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck Kelly - wishing you and your sweet Terra all the best.

Allie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's hoping for a quick and easy delivery for Terra.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

missiek said:


> I am sorry sweet ladies! I have been watching her all day and she is really starting to nest and peeing like crazy! I took her temp again and its 98.2. I really think she will be whelping sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Being a first time Mom I think she's like I was with my first....everything is progressing sooo s.l.o.w.l.y
> 
> ...


Definitely text me! I don't have your # anymore 

If she is digging like crazy and peeing a lot, I don't think you'll be sleeping. Sounds like she'll be going some time tonight. Don't bug her and take her temp anymore - it's not really necessary at this point. 

Now I dont' feel so 'bad' for posting all my litter experiences - this is exciting!! :chili:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Kelly, I am soo excited for you did you nap today...since I think its going to be a long nite...more important did Terra nap? I hope all goes well prayers and thoughts. Keep us posted and I am so happy for you Nana to be....Kisses Lynda and Max


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I didn't nap, but Terra has been quiet in her Xpen all day. 

She has been nesting like crazy...pooping and peeing every 5 minutes. Just now she must have had a contraction as she raised up her head like she was howling only she squeeked and I could see her tighten her stomach muscles....She did that like 4 times in a row....got out of her box and peed, then went back to her box.

I have my laptop and my coffee


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

missiek said:


> I didn't nap, but Terra has been quiet in her Xpen all day.
> 
> She has been nesting like crazy...pooping and peeing every 5 minutes. Just now she must have had a contraction as she raised up her head like she was howling only she squeeked and I could see her tighten her stomach muscles....She did that like 4 times in a row....got out of her box and peed, then went back to her box.
> 
> I have my laptop and my coffee


Yep, it's definitely coming soon!

Try to keep things quiet for her, lower lights, etc. Keep watch for the 'bubble' she'll pass first. 

I'm on pacific time so I'll be up for hours still. Text me so i can have your number again! 

Yeah, I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that's so exciting that there's going to be new pup pups soon. i hope that Terra has an easy delivery.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Kelly, thats good since I work the graveshift :blink: and I will be here till 6am on the west coast. 

I have my laptop and yes the coffee coffee and yet another coffee. Oh yes an the odd snack...lol Just stay away from the carbs you will get a crash and burn...lol :Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kelly - thinking of you and Terra and sending prayers to you both for a good, easy birth. I think the song "Oh What a Night" could apply Take care hon and know you've got a lot of support here. Some with technical know how when it comes to birthin', thankfully. The rest of us for moral support Is your DH going to be at all helpful? Just askin'. Mine would probably be fainting. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

*Prayers for a Safe Delivery*

Bogie and I are praying rayer:rayer:rayer: for Terra to have a safe and easy delivery. I don't envy you the long night ahead.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL Susan, I asked if he would want to help be Terra's midwife and I think he went quite pale. LOL!! I did tell my oldest daughter (who is like Marina and very mature...wants to be a veterinarian!!) that I would wake her up when the pups start coming! I am going to start a new thread so people don't have to weed through 10 pages


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lord be with Terra tonight, may the puppies be born healthy, thank you Lord for the miracle of life, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Was a new thread started? I just got home from school and saw that it is officially starting! I'm soooooooo excited for you! Keep us updated if you can but of course, make Terra and the pups your priority. We are all praying for you and thinking of you!!


----------

